# Columbia Decals for Lightweights



## Bozman (Jun 22, 2015)

Does anyone know of a source for the decals for the 1940s Columbia Lightweights and Compax models. I'm restoring several models that need the decals and would rather not recreate the already created. Anyone have the artwork for them?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2015)

I wish someone made them. I'm sure a lot of people would like to get the Compax Traveler decal.


----------



## Gasbag (Jun 22, 2015)

Maybe we should see if we have enough interest to start a group buy for Compax Traveler decals. I'm a week or two away from painting mine.


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2015)

Gasbag said:


> Maybe we should see if we have enough interest to start a group buy for Compax Traveler decals. I'm a week or two away from painting mine.




I'm in for a bunch. Let me know.


----------



## Gasbag (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd be in for one. I have a 1946 Sports Traveler. I think the later decal was different, with a paratrooper. I'd slap either on my bike. Is there a decal creator here at The Cabe?


----------



## Bozman (Jul 14, 2015)

Gasbag said:


> I'd be in for one. I have a 1946 Sports Traveler. I think the later decal was different, with a paratrooper. I'd slap either on my bike. Is there a decal creator here at The Cabe?




I have several lightweights (including Compax's) with original paint and decals. I hope to trace them and then create decals from them. It is going to be a long process.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a bunch of these that went on the seat-mast of many lightweight 40's Columbia's. These are old factory stock water slide decals and are in good condition. I've applied many of them with success.


----------



## Bozman (Jul 15, 2015)

Mr. Columbia,

I will be in touch to get a couple. They look very close to the Victory bike post decals and I could use one as a pattern for the 43-45 Victory Bike posts.

All the Best


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 15, 2015)

email me at mrcolumbiaman@yahoo.com


----------



## partsguy (Jul 15, 2015)

In the near future I may want some for a 1980's Columbia Charger. The bike is going to go with my Dodge Shelby Charger when it's restored.


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 15, 2015)

Bozman said:


> I have several lightweights (including Compax's) with original paint and decals. I hope to trace them and then create decals from them. It is going to be a long process.




I am definitely interested in one. Keep me posted on your progress


----------



## catfish (Jul 15, 2015)

Ken,    Why am I just finding this out now????   I'll take a bunch.   Catfish



MrColumbia said:


> View attachment 225596
> 
> I have a bunch of these that went on the seat-mast of many lightweight 40's Columbia's. These are old factory stock water slide decals and are in good condition. I've applied many of them with success.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 16, 2015)

catfish said:


> Ken,    Why am I just finding this out now????   I'll take a bunch.   Catfish




I've had them at Copake. Email me. I'll check how many I have.


----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> I've had them at Copake. Email me. I'll check how many I have.




Thanks Ken. I'll send an e-mail. I must've not seen them.   Catfish


----------



## momo608 (Jul 20, 2015)

Before you use all these up. I suggest you scan them at the highest resolution and then you can print them out on water slide decal paper and make them for anyone who wants one indefinitely. I made all these and I am very happy with the results. The only thing though, they should be coated with a clear coat to protect them. You do not need to clear the whole bike, just the decal. If you want more info, let me know.


----------



## Bozman (Jul 20, 2015)

momo608 said:


> Before you use all these up. I suggest you scan them at the highest resolution and then you can print them out on water slide decal paper and make them for anyone who wants one indefinitely. I made all these and I am very happy with the results. The only thing though, they should be coated with a clear coat to protect them. You do not need to clear the whole bike, just the decal. If you want more info, let me know.




That is my plan is to reproduce them and share the wealth with my CABE brethren. Nice Schwinn Varsity! A great strong ride. A true classic. Also Nice AR-15 SP1 another true classic!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 20, 2015)

momo608 said:


> Before you use all these up. I suggest you scan them at the highest resolution and then you can print them out on water slide decal paper and make them for anyone who wants one indefinitely. I made all these and I am very happy with the results. The only thing though, they should be coated with a clear coat to protect them. You do not need to clear the whole bike, just the decal. If you want more info, let me know.







I've been doing just that for years for my own use with great results. Some here have suggested that it is not an acceptable way to make decals because the ink from an inkjet printer will fade from UV light. My own experience is a good clear coat has UV protection built in and have not had a decal that I've made fade even after being on a bike for years. 

I have high resolution scans of every sticker and decal I've ever had, even the ones where the originals are long gone.


----------



## Bozman (Jul 20, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> I've been doing just that for years for my own use with great results. Some here have suggested that it is not an acceptable way to make decals because the ink from an inkjet printer will fade from UV light. My own experience is a good clear coat has UV protection built in and have not had a decal that I've made fade even after being on a bike for years.
> 
> I have high resolution scans of every sticker and decal I've ever had, even the ones where the originals are long gone.




Sweet!

If I use your scans I'll send you some decals that I will make. Share the love and the knowledge.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 20, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> I've been doing just that for years for my own use with great results. Some here have suggested that it is not an acceptable way to make decals because the ink from an inkjet printer will fade from UV light. My own experience is a good clear coat has UV protection built in and have not had a decal that I've made fade even after being on a bike for years.
> 
> I have high resolution scans of every sticker and decal I've ever had, even the ones where the originals are long gone.




I make them with a inkjet on photo paper then make copies of that using a printing service that has color lazerjet printing capabilities. I believe lazerjet decals are better quality. I use Office Max, a few sheets of decals are in the $5 range.


----------



## catfish (Jul 20, 2015)

momo608 said:


> I make them with a inkjet on photo paper then make copies of that using a printing service that has color lazerjet printing capabilities. I believe lazerjet decals are better quality. I use Office Max, a few sheets of decals are in the $5 range.




Do you just bring them a file on a thumb drive to have them print it out. Or do you have them scan an original?


----------



## momo608 (Jul 20, 2015)

catfish said:


> Do you just bring them a file on a thumb drive to have them print it out. Or do you have them scan an original?




I make full sheets of decals from a scan of a single decal. Photo edit to remove any yellowing or other defects. Enhance any colors I am not happy with by either replacing the colors entirely or enhancing brightness or contrast. When I think I have the best I can come up with. I bring full sheets, as many decals as I can fit on a page, to the printer. When I did this project, I supplied two complete sets of decals in different shades because I was unsure what the final product would look like. I would then pick which ones I liked the best to install on the bike. All this took me quite a bit of time but I think the effort was worth it. 

I did supply Office Max with the waterslide decal paper which was $30 for ten sheets. They informed me they had water slide decal paper but I already had my own. Probably better to supply your own because hopefully it's fresh and you know what you are working with.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 20, 2015)

This is one of my rejects. Notice how a border has formed around the red color. It's not so easy but I'm certainly not a computer expert. If I can do it so can you.


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2015)

momo608 said:


> I make full sheets of decals from a scan of a single decal. Photo edit to remove any yellowing or other defects. Enhance any colors I am not happy with by either replacing the colors entirely or enhancing brightness or contrast. When I think I have the best I can come up with. I bring full sheets, as many decals as I can fit on a page, to the printer. When I did this project, I supplied two complete sets of decals in different shades because I was unsure what the final product would look like. I would then pick which ones I liked the best to install on the bike. All this took me quite a bit of time but I think the effort was worth it.
> 
> I did supply Office Max with the waterslide decal paper which was $30 for ten sheets. They informed me they had water slide decal paper but I already had my own. Probably better to supply your own because hopefully it's fresh and you know what you are working with.




Great info!  Thanks.


----------



## momo608 (Jul 21, 2015)

I was thinking about this. If the decal you want to copy is in excellent condition, you should just try and direct copy it with a color lazer printer onto the decal paper, it might be good enough. The trouble with making decals with scans or direct copies with modern printers is color variation between the original and the copy. This is what led me to enhance the images so the copy would come out more closely matching the originals. I would say I got about a 90% success rate. Keep in mind I do not know how much fade or discoloration took place with the 40 year old decals I used for the project. Here is a test lazer printer copy on regular paper I did before all the editing. You can see the VARSITY decals were unacceptable for a fully restored bike, lots of yellowing and I'm sure this was into the red areas as well. The stripes decal was pretty yellowed as well. Another problem I encountered was sizing the decals. A direct copy will give you the exact size of the original. A scan will change the dimensions when you go to print it. I remember many attempts on different page layouts so the printed version would come out close to the original size. On this I achieved about a 98% success rate, my decals are slightly larger than the original. On the long VARSITY decal it was about 1/8" longer in total length than the original, the height of the letters was so close that we are talking about 1/32".

If I say so myself this is great info, I wish I had this before I started. There is nothing out there that I found that comes even close to this all in one place.


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (Jul 31, 2015)

I have created a number of decals when I couldn't find them.  All I need is a decent photo and the dimensions and I can create the artwork.  To see some examples, check out the custom and standard decals for sale on my website.  They are all ones I created myself.
http://vintagespokes.weebly.com/custom-decals.html 
http://vintagespokes.weebly.com/standard-decals-and-stencils.html

I can have them printed on vinyl or water slide decal paper.

If you want to send me some photos of what you are looking for, I can give you a price.

Shawn


----------



## momo608 (Jul 31, 2015)

shawnatvintagespokes said:


> I have created a number of decals when I couldn't find them.  All I need is a decent photo and the dimensions and I can create the artwork.  To see some examples, check out the custom and standard decals for sale on my website.  They are all ones I created myself.
> http://vintagespokes.weebly.com/custom-decals.html
> http://vintagespokes.weebly.com/standard-decals-and-stencils.html
> 
> ...




You make stencils as well!  Can you make blue tape stencils from artwork that I would supply?

Thanks


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2015)

Got my decals! Thanks Mr. Columbia !!!!!



MrColumbia said:


> View attachment 225596
> 
> I have a bunch of these that went on the seat-mast of many lightweight 40's Columbia's. These are old factory stock water slide decals and are in good condition. I've applied many of them with success.


----------



## Bozman (Aug 10, 2015)

Just returned from diving in the Florida Keys and got my decals in my held mail! Woot Woot! Thanks again my friend!





Bozman said:


> Mr. Columbia,
> 
> I will be in touch to get a couple. They look very close to the Victory bike post decals and I could use one as a pattern for the 43-45 Victory Bike posts.
> 
> All the Best


----------

